# Power Steering pump to lift plow?



## avon_jeepman (Feb 26, 2007)

Has anyone plumbed thier snowplow valves in series with the power steering pump that is already on the truck?

I have an 86 GMC truck with a Fischer plow on it. The pump is shot and I need to replace it or make the power steering pump work. My neighbor told me that he knew a guy that used his power steering pump to raise and tilt his plow and had is plumbed in series with the steering. When he was driving down the road the plow wasn't being used so he was only doing one or the other at any one time.

Thanks for any input.

DOC


----------



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

Look on ebay you can find a fisher pump cheap. I don't thing the PS pump would work to well.


----------



## joe_padavano (Nov 29, 2004)

While it sounds easy, I guarantee that in the end you'll spend more money that you would to just buy a replacement Fisher pump. 

GM PS pumps run at about 1300 psi. I don't know what the Fisher system needs. Also, does your truck have hydroboost in addition to PS? You'll notice that the plumbing is not completely straightforeward, since the pressure goes to the hydroboost first, then the steering box with separate return lines for both. You'll need a similar arrangement, plus a much larger fluid reservoir.


----------



## avon_jeepman (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm thinking that might be the case. Even if I go with a second power steering pump (free) mounted up where the current plow pump is, I still have to get hoses made and find a reservoir of some sort. If this was something that someone else did with success, and could offer feedback, I would have given it a shot.

Anybody know of any inexpensive sources for a replacement pump and reservoir? The prices seem to vary quite a bit on line. Wow inexpensive can I get a new pump for?

Thanks,

DOC


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

May want to stich a cooler in line with that too. I bet there would be a ton of heat on that fluid from the pump.


----------



## avon_jeepman (Feb 26, 2007)

I ended up bying a new pump and reservoir. That shoud do the trick, but what fun is it if one can't modify the parts, produce more PSI, and save money all at the same time.

They are forecasting more snow for the next three days, so hopefully I get the part before the end of the week.

DOC


----------



## icebladez (Aug 26, 2005)

I remember this idea was a reality last year in one of the threads posted on plowsite.com,do a search, it is very possible to do!


----------

